# Devon 2 ton question



## brettsky225 (Aug 10, 2012)

So I finally got some Devcon 2 ton epoxy and finished some baits I painted I will post the picture below but I mixed it properly and everything It dried completely hard so I know I didn't mess the ratio up much if at all but there are some spots that look like they have no epoxy like pen tip size holes and I know I went over the whole bait several times making sure for good coverage and was wondering why it did that or how to fix it for my next batch? Thanks!


----------



## brettsky225 (Aug 10, 2012)

Also here's my latest I did just haven't epoxied it yet due to the issue I'm having


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

You say they were well covered, but I've missed some spots before thinking the same thing. It's easier to do than you might think. Outside of that, the only other explanation would be impurities on the surface that repelled the epoxy. Off hand I'm not sure what would do that. Another coat or two will help hide those spots. Really love that perch btw


----------



## brettsky225 (Aug 10, 2012)

OK I'll try adding another coat and thanks I'm really happy with it hoping I can replicate it


----------



## GetTheNet (Jun 16, 2004)

brettsky225 said:


> OK I'll try adding another coat and thanks I'm really happy with it hoping I can replicate it


Are you using a turner? This helps level out the epoxy and dry evenly.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

It's easy to do!! Just make sure you "eyeball it" before you turn it to set up.
Never mix it with a piece of wood, use plastic to stir. You can get those bare spots from handling the bait before coating.
Use acid brushes to coat the bait with epoxy. You can get a box of em for cheap.
Also sometimes it will separate while it's curing.
If you must re-coat, sand it lightly (after it hardened) with 300 or finer grit so it will have something to grab on to.
tclarkcustomlures dot com...used to be me. ;-)


----------

